# GERD from Hiatal Hernia?



## eleos (Oct 29, 2015)

Hello. Lately i am having some big problems wit my health. When i have a big meal i have acid reflux, burping and gas. But sometimes i can have small meals and still have burping and gas and it's not the food i eat. I've tried all foods. Hell even water makes me belch sometimes. Also when my stomach can't digest properly ,IBS kicks in.

But let's say i don't eat for 24 hours . My stomach and IBS problems are gone and the first meal is properly digested with no gas or belching. But again after the second and third meal the symptoms are coming back.

Zantac and proton drugs don't seem to work for me. Tried them. The only thing that really works is not eating anything. I've noticed that my upper abdomen is tight and i started doing some streching exercises for hiatal hernia, to bring the stomach down. My abdomen is not tight anymore and the symptoms are a little better but they are there. I guess i must do the exercises for a while.


----------

